# How to Convert a ThumbsPlus Database to LR?



## marcusd (Jun 5, 2008)

We currently have a ThumbsPlus SQL database with thumbnails/metadata of round about 4'.''' images - stored on various hard disks/DVDs on- and offline.

Is there a way to convert/import the metadata into LR's database - without having to save/export the information into the respective files and re-read them again in LR?

Thanks, 
Marcus


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 5, 2008)

Not easily. Though LR is based on SQL, you'd have a hard job transferring the data. Can Thumbsplus create xmp sidecars or write the metadata back to the originals?


----------



## marcusd (Jun 6, 2008)

ThumbsPlus can indeed write the metadata back to the originals. However, in case of our DVDs this would mean a lot of copying to hard disks and effectively re-burning all DVDs. Very unpopular among the family members, hence my original question.

Has anybody any knowledge about hacking into LR's SQL database or its structure/ format?

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 6, 2008)

I have, I know my way around various flavours of SQL, and that's why I cautioned you.

John


----------



## Walter vom Saal (Mar 24, 2012)

I have posted a set of procedures for moving a large number of photos from ThumbsPlus to Lightroom at:
http://vomsaal.org/Walter/Photography/index.htm

Also:
Some notes on Lightroom: http://vomsaal.org/Walter/Photography/Lightroom_notes.htm
Some notes on ThumbsPlus:  http://vomsaal.org/Walter/Photography/ThumbsPlus_notes.htm
A comparison of ThumbsPlus and Lightroom: http://vomsaal.org/Walter/Photography/ThumbsPlus_versus_Lightroom.htm


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info Walter, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice stuff Walter, I also used ThumbsPlus before I stumbled on to Lightroom.
I still do, but only for images other than photos I have shot, of which I have a lot.


----------

